

NodeUp: New Node.js Podcast - cjm
http://nodeup.com/2
James Halliday, Isaac Schlueter and Mikeal Rogers: New Node Logo, Browserify Plugins, Node on Windows, NPM on Windows, HTTP Client Rewrite, Node Knockout, and NodeConf SummerCamp
======
cjm
James Halliday, Isaac Schlueter and Mikeal Rogers on New Node Logo, Browserify
Plugins, Node on Windows, NPM on Windows, HTTP Client Rewrite, Node Knockout,
and NodeConf SummerCamp

~~~
AlexC04
The first thing I thought about when I saw the page was "New Node Logo".
Turtle with a rocket-ship on the back is about a trillion times cooler than
that hexagonal thing that they've gone with. (at least it's _my_ personal
preference).

Oh well. I can live with a crappy logo, but have no desire to wear it on a
t-shirt.

~~~
zachrose
Whenever I hear logo and turtle I think of Logo.

------
nodesocket
The MP3 stream is taking forever to load.

